# SHA256 Checksum mismatch for PECL/intl-3.0.0.tgz



## c00kie (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi

My ports tree is up-to-date `rm -f /var/db/portsnap/tag && portsnap fetch extract`

I'm trying to install composer which has devel/pecl-intl as a dependency.

Here's a snapshot from `cd /usr/ports/devel/pecl-intl/ && make install clean`


```
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for PECL/intl-3.0.0.tgz.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: PECL/intl-3.0.0.tgz 
===>  License PHP301 accepted by the user
===>   pecl-intl-3.0.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> intl-3.0.0.tgz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/PECL.
=> Attempting to fetch http://pecl.php.net/get/intl-3.0.0.tgz
fetch: http://pecl.php.net/get/intl-3.0.0.tgz: size unknown
fetch: http://pecl.php.net/get/intl-3.0.0.tgz: size of remote file is not known
intl-3.0.0.tgz                                        3582  B  105 kBps 00m00s
=> Fetched file size mismatch (expected 248200, actual 3582)
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/PECL/intl-3.0.0.tgz
intl-3.0.0.tgz                                100% of  242 kB 1003 kBps 00m00s
===> Fetching all distfiles required by pecl-intl-3.0.0_1 for building
===>  License PHP301 accepted by the user
===>   pecl-intl-3.0.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by pecl-intl-3.0.0_1 for building
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for PECL/intl-3.0.0.tgz.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: PECL/intl-3.0.0.tgz 
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/devel/pecl-intl/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/pecl-intl
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/pecl-intl
```

and the install goes no further? When I checked WWW: http://pecl.php.net/package/intl there appeared to be a problem with DB Error: connect failed[/url]. Should I wait until this get's fixed? Is there another mirror/port I can use?


----------



## talsamon (Jun 21, 2014)

`pkg install pecl-intl`?


----------



## c00kie (Jun 21, 2014)

*H*mm, I tried that, it must have given me 50+ warnings:


```
pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.13 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/php/build/scan_makefile_in.awk with:
        - php5-5.4.29

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.13 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/php/build/shtool with:
        - php5-5.4.29

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.13 conflicts on /usr/local/man/man1/php-cgi.1.gz with:
        - php5-5.4.29

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.13 conflicts on /usr/local/man/man1/php-config.1.gz with:
        - php5-5.4.29

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.13 conflicts on /usr/local/man/man1/php.1.gz with:
        - php5-5.4.29

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.13 conflicts on /usr/local/man/man1/phpize.1.gz with:
        - php5-5.4.29

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.13 conflicts on /usr/local/man/man8/php-fpm.8.gz with:
        - php5-5.4.29

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.13 conflicts on /usr/local/sbin/php-fpm with:
        - php5-5.4.29

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.13 conflicts on /usr/local/share/php/fpm/status.html with:
        - php5-5.4.29
```

`pkg info pkg` is installed:


```
pkg-1.2.7_3
Name           : pkg
Version        : 1.2.7_3
Installed on   : Sat Jun 21 14:43:24 EDT 2014
Origin         : ports-mgmt/pkg
Architecture   : freebsd:10:x86:64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : ports-mgmt
Licenses       : BSD2CLAUSE
Maintainer     : portmgr@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng
Comment        : Package manager
Shared Libs required:
        libpkg.so.1
Shared Libs provided:
        libpkg.so.1
Flat size      : 7.96MiB
Description    :
Package management tool

WWW: http://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 21, 2014)

Seems to have been a temporary problem, just fetched with the correct checksum here.  `make fetch-urlall-list` will show the list of URLs the port will try for a distfile.

If you have been building from ports, be warned that suddenly trying to install binary packages will cause conflicts, as you've seen.


----------



## c00kie (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks @wblock@. So binaries and ports don't mix well. Is my system now affected by this or can I just carry on as normal?


----------



## c00kie (Jun 21, 2014)

Was a temporary thing. It's now installed beautifully. Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 21, 2014)

c00kie said:
			
		

> Thanks @wblock. So binaries and ports don't mix well. Is my system now affected by this or can I just carry on as normal?



Depends on whether any of the binary packages actually installed.  As usual, I'd run `pkg_libchk -qo` from sysutils/bsdadminscripts and rebuild anything it complained about.


----------



## c00kie (Jun 21, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> c00kie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I just installed that software and ran the command you mention. It didn't complain about anything; so guess I'm good.


----------

